
The only job of a CEO  - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2011/08/26/two-great-ceos-the-difference-between-momentum-and-inertia/
======
rohitkumar
I really believe its a personality type. Either you have it or you don't. Most
CEO's are first-born, extroverted, visionaries.

